# GAMING RIG - Bang for Buck



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to build a PC from buttom, except 
I have a 2.8ghz dual core, a 250gb harddrive + 
Razer deathadder mouse +
A really crap wireless keyboard(ftw) +
Kay.. uhm, and a 52" full HD lcd my dad gave me  (it can barely fit in my room >.<) and uhm.. 1 ****ty fan lol, i guess i can glue it to something  all from my previous rig. ray:

It needs to have vista 64 bit compatability "of course"-
If an aftermarket CPU fan would help overclocking the CPU i have i would want it.. but, no more than 10$ on one lol, just anything that could boost my system. 

I was thinking an ati 4850 would do for most of the games i play.
A cheap case with at least 2 USB front ports that can fit a ATX mobo.

The mobo should of course be a good overclocker, so I can overclock the dual core abit, 3.4ghz at least. :tongue:

The PSU should only be enough to power a 4850/70 or some kind of future graphic cards, im thinking 600w'ish is ok?

And well at least 3gb ram, but i hear Dual 1gb or 2gb performs better than an un-equal amount of ram?

anyways, a fast Dual Core is better than a slow quad core for gaming.. "atm".. so no point in upgrading if yours is slower than 2.4ghz

Help me out - i have 851 dollars me thinks, something like that. I just want a mean machine for gaming (dont forget i have the CPU already)

I live in denmark, and i would love the build to be online or something so i can get it mailed  thanks for your help in advance :grin:

If you know what a 25 man raid in WoW is, well, i want to be able to play that at 1680x12xx something and max graphics with at least 30fps NOT LESS - and well, generally i just want a kickass PC..  hehe, who doesnt..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Would help to know what kind of Dual Core you have? Intel xxxx or Amd xxxx?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

ohh right, lol sorry im a tard.. Its an intel 775 socket thought i had that posted  something like that, theres not really any need to know the exact specifications of the cpu is there? its a 775 intel thats all i know


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pentium D, E2xxx ? makes a difference on which mother board you can use


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

urgh ... ill brb then.. its in the basement


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

it is indeed a pentium D 2mb cache 800fsb 2.8 ghz i have no idea of what number it is, 
It says: 820 SL8CP MALAY
and i think it says INTEL (M) (C) 1 04 on top 

L623B060


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the need to re-use the pentium D cpu will rule out any P45 chipsets ...... but that really isnt any big deal

there are plenty of top shelp P35 boards

Asus P5K-E and Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L are very good choices for motherboard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cheap cases that are solid 

coolermaster centurion at newegg for about $50.00 is about as thin as I dare to get 

power supply = corsair 650TX look at provantage.com for that model at a solid price


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

But, can they be mailed to denmark?

and i would love a whole system - if you have like 10 mins time to build one


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no they dont mail to denmark from newegg

you will need to find who is the competitive computer wholesaler in denmark then we can go from there ????


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Pixmania.com is where ive been looking, but i dont know if theres any other good website..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is your budget in US dollars ?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Or could you build a PC out of your mind? and i could try find the parts myself and tell you if i can find them anywhere in denmark?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Ehmm my budget is 850 dollars.. something like that


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont need looks, i just need perfomance  so screw the case, just as long as it works..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok should be very dooable


CPU = Intel E8400

motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L

video = Saphire 4850

ram = Corsair or patriot or G Skill brand DDR2-800 / PC2-6400 get matched pair of 2 x one gig sticks of DDR2-800 memory with CAS 4 timings

look for either Corsair 650-TX or OCZ 700 watt or Coolermaster real power pro 650 watt

hard drives = look for SATA drives priced to fit your budget

DVD rom drives = prices to fit your budget


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

case doesnt really matter as long as its MED ATX spec & have at least mounting locatiosn for 2 or three case fans


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

The only things i need is a case/psu/gfx/mobo/ram but ill go check pixmania and some of the danish sites, thanks


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I think ive found the website for my needs hehe, getmore.dk free shipping and they have really good reputation.. are you logging off anytime soon or can i expect you to be here in 20 minutes or so if i still need help?


btw this would do wouldnt it? http://www.getmore.dk/templates/imw...345-08300-3&GroupGuid=3530&SelectedGroup=3530


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well all that was listed above with models ...... enjoy the shopping

thats one forth of the fun ........ the battle royale is the rest of the fun in COD4


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i will be back in one hour >>>>> maybe quicker if the VP debate isnt any good :wink:


dont fill that shopping cart too full ! LOL


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

cod4, what was your favourite part in the SinglePlayer? (whats a VP debate btw? )


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

My budget is only 850 dollars atm, but in 1½ month my sister can pay me back.. ironic is, that i lend her some money to buy her pc, but then mine blew up and >I< end up needing money  so ill have like 1350 dollars in 1½ month, how can i take advantage of that? buy a crappy gfx card now and buy a 4870 when i get the money? any ideas?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, apart from the extra 400 dollars in 1 month i have 1 more question, which one of these cards are the best? http://www.getmore.dk/templates/imw...0/HTDI/512M&GroupGuid=3525&SelectedGroup=3525 or http://www.getmore.dk/templates/imw...4850-T2D512&GroupGuid=3525&SelectedGroup=3525 or http://www.getmore.dk/templates/imw...R485-512H-B&GroupGuid=3525&SelectedGroup=3525 or http://www.getmore.dk/templates/imw...1132-00-20R&GroupGuid=3525&SelectedGroup=3525 geeez they have long link names o.0


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the differences in any of those cards are so minor I would not pay any attention whatsoever ......focus only on price and make sure you get a 4850


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have friends that play alot of COD4 I often watch them play when we get together ...... I am not a serious gamer myself but I build computers for my friends and customers that game ........ I know what impresses them and what makes them satisfied performance wise as well as investment wise


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you know what might be the problem when i do 25man raids in wow? is it the Video, or the CPU that lags? or even the ram?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

definetly the cpu !!


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

You think? well i guess an intel p4 3ghz will lag anytime, you think my 2.8ghz dual core @ 3.7ghz will lag?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I know for a fact its not your 8800GTS I have several systems out to people that play WOW in an insane addicted manner ........ and they wont tolerate any lagging at all........and they dont get any with the E8400 / 8800 GTS 320 meg / 3 gigs of DDR2-800 CAS 4 memory and a good PSU ........ a bum PSU can kill your FPS too! by choking the video card for power


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

GA-EP35-DS3L

Antec Three Hundred - EU - Tower - ATX

Corsair TX650W

TWIN2X2048-6400C4 2gb 800mhz CL4

TWIN2X2048-6400 CL4
Corsair XMS2 Xtreme

ASUS EAH4850/HTDI - Radeon HD 4850

this is what theres in my cart atm and the 2.8ghz dual core is in my left hand o.0

(in 3 years people will look back at this thread and think omg ***, did pc's actually look like this? im happy about my nano-cell pc that doesnt even need a psu and only runs with a massive CPU that does everything and doesnt need a screen cos it links the pictures directly to my brain!)


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, i had no idea a PSU could choke on power, i just reckoned it would just not run o.0 My mate is running a 8800gts and a 3.0ghz/OC3.6ghz 2gb **** ram and a p5n sli mobo with a 550w psu, i think its corsair. the psu doesnt bottleneck him does it?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Brb in 5 minutes btw


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

lol this is like christmas.. teehee

so, well, this is it. the final ultimate THING of poonage!

2.8ghz intel pentium d 820 (already have it)
GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L
Antec Three Hundred - EU - Tower - ATX
Corsair TX650W
TWIN2X2048-6400 CL4 ---2gb ram and now i dont need to get 64 bit, it wouldnt affect gaming anyways even if it was 4gb? and well, the extra money on a new OS isnt worth it.---

ASUS EAH4850/HTDI

any other things to say? could you bring someone in to get a second opinion? the 4870 doesnt deliver double the performance of the 4850 and it has 70% bigger price everywhere i looked, so i will pass, and when needed i can just upgrade to something even bigger..


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If your budget can take it, there are some better performing HD 4850 cards. Extreme Tech put out an article last week on three of them and the Sapphire Toxic is available at pixmania, didn't see if the others are. The HIS and the Palit are both dual slot, so they keep the computer cooler.
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2330956,00.asp 

And the Sapphire Toxic at pixmania. It's roughly 30% more expensive than the reference design though.
http://www.pixmania.com/dk/dk/1483863/art/sapphire-technology/radeon-toxic-hd-4850-512.html 

I've never used either, so don't know how much of a difference there is, but it might be an interesting read for you.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds interresting, ill give it a read.. I am worried about overclocking the radeon cards though - massive heat.. heh.. So well i dont think i need an extra cooler cos im probably just gonna let it be as it is, except the cpu..


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Theres not really any use, but i just realized theres a 1gb version for almost no extra money.. just wondering if thats gonna help at all?

"edit: theres no need for 512 extra, its only good if your running over 1900x1500 blah resolution"


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] GAMING RIG - Bang for Buck*

thanks alot /love


----------



## brian2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] GAMING RIG - Bang for Buck*

Bang for Buck is the third studio album by Long Beach hip hop group Ugly Duckling.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] GAMING RIG - Bang for Buck*



brian2008 said:


> Bang for Buck is the third studio album by Long Beach hip hop group Ugly Duckling.





*one foot blue foot, two foot red foot*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] GAMING RIG - Bang for Buck*

for a budget concerned builder I would not spend the extra 30% for the more advanced video card ......

the rest of yoru build / shopping cart looks fine

the only reason your buddy is getting away with that 550 watt power supply is "because" its a corsair ....... I dont think its choking his system for power but I will guarantee that power supply is really "grunting" to pull the load 

there is nothing to be saved $$$$ buying a 550 watt PSU


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] GAMING RIG - Bang for Buck*

Ok, i have a problem again, the mobo i was looking at had 1 million reviews where all stated it would either blow up or burn or just stop working after 3 months - I decided to change my plans, again again.. Getting the phenom x4 2.5ghz and some other hot stuff, i just need a mobo now.. help me out with this one too 

AM2+ pc2-6400 4gb support doesnt need crossfire but it would be preferred, i have 160$ dollars or so to get a mobo. i just need a STABLE and good OC mobo  and then im all set!


----------

